# Best Motherboard for Intel® Pentium® Processor G630



## deep82 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello,

I am planning to buy Intel® Pentium® Processor G630 from flipkart. Please suggest compatible and value for money Mobo. 

Thank You
deep


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 10, 2012)

If you are going to upgrade the whole platform please create a thread here with answers to these questions

for your question get this ASUS P8H61-M LX Motherboard


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2012)

Deep82, specify your budget 1st.


----------



## deep82 (Dec 10, 2012)

Budget is below Rs5000...

I already have all other components...i only need to upgrade cpu ( intelg630) + mobo(?)


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 10, 2012)

There is a combo deal available on Flipkart for g630 + Gigabyte H61M-D2H

Intel/Gigabyte Intel Pentium Processor G630 and Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H Motherboar Combo Motherboard: Flipkart.com


----------



## vkl (Dec 10, 2012)

If you need USB3.0 ports then go for GIGABYTE GA-B75M-D3H ~4.2k,else Gigabyte H61M-D2H is fine.
GIGABYTE GA-B75M-D3H


----------



## deep82 (Dec 11, 2012)

How is Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P? How it is different from Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H ?

GA-H61M-S2P is Rs 3141@flipkart and serve my purpose to combine with  Intel Pentium Processor G630 (Rs 3445@flipkart)

Regards
deep


----------



## vkl (Dec 11, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H has more display port options as well as more memory slots.Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H has HDMI,VGA,DVI ports whereas gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P has only VGA as an option.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2012)

I think OP should opt for Gigabyte B75M-D3H motherboard, available around 4.3K. It will offer OP better Ram capacity and compatibility, good upgrade path (any 3rd gen Non K Processor) and features like USB 3.0 and SATA III 6 Gbps.


----------



## deep82 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank You everyone. I have a strict budget to follow regarding this system and I am not worried about compatibility or features as this system is expected to do very basic tasks.

For my current needs, I have finalized
Intel G630
Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P
Seagatte Barracuda 1TB
Corsair 1333 RAM 4GB
Total: 12k, fits in my budget very well.

Kindly suggest budget PSU and cabinet.

Also one question, SATA III 6 Gbps is used only for SSD drives?


----------



## Neo (Dec 11, 2012)

deep82 said:


> Thank You everyone. I have a strict budget to follow regarding this system and I am not worried about compatibility or features as this system is expected to do very basic tasks.
> 
> For my current needs, I have finalized
> Intel G630
> ...



PSU + Case : Zebronics Tambi @ ~2k
Else any el cheapo psu and cabinet would do, is long as you don't add a gpu

And SATA III 6GBPS is used by both HDDs and SSDs .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2012)

sata III 6gbps practical benefit is only for ssd because normal convention hdd can't even reach sata II speed.tambi is not a good option unless the usage is strictly htpc because of some serious lack of space.get any cheap intex/zebronics cabinet for ~600 & get a cheap psu costing ~650(avoid zebronics which is seriously lacking on 12V rail & get something which offers at least 20A on +12V which is mentioned on side sticker).


----------



## satyanjoy (Dec 12, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> sata III 6gbps practical benefit is only for ssd because normal convention hdd can't even reach sata II speed.tambi is not a good option unless the usage is strictly htpc because of some serious lack of space.get any cheap intex/zebronics cabinet for ~600 & get a cheap psu costing ~650(avoid zebronics which is seriously lacking on 12V rail & get something which offers at least 20A on +12V which is mentioned on side sticker).



good suggestion and in the same line people who are looking for cheap yet reliable SMPS for normal usage, consider Kunhar VIP : SMPS Series :: VIP Computer Cabinets & Input devices :: KPPL - I am not able dig out the new pricing but 4-5 years back this brand of PSU used to get suggested in lots of Indian tech forum.


----------

